
The sun does not rise - prostoalex
http://aeon.co/magazine/philosophy/how-fossilised-ideas-live-on-in-language-and-science/
======
drdeca
It's not an inertial reference frame, but I don't see anything wrong with
choosing a reference frame where the earth is fixed, and noting that in such a
reference frame, the sun does move around the earth, and can seen to go "past"
the horizon?

I mean that's just the title, but still.

